# Pulling boat with Jeep



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a 97 jeep wrangler with the 4.0L and manual transmission with 33x 12.50 tires. Question is, how well will it do pulling my 18 foot skiff that weighs 2800 pounds with everything, boat, trailer and all the gear. Anyone here pull their boats with a jeep?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

will pull it, not very fast but will pull it. Stopping it will be the problem, not going to stop the load very well. If you are going short distance not a problem, but if you have to travel very far going to be a white knuckle trip. Also a Jeep has almost no load stabilization, so you run the risk of the load whipping you if drop a trailer tire off the road or have a blow out.


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

The boat ramp I use 90% of the time is about 15 miles from the house. Very seldomly I will take it down to POC which is about 45 miles.


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

I pull my 20' bay boat with my 2012 Wrangler. I have the 3.6 and the auto transmission and the total package is probably just over 3,000 lbs. I intend to add trailer brakes one of these days.

The 4.0 has plenty of low end torque to get it rolling and the manual tranny will help to stop it. You will be fine as long as you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We used our Jeep Wrangler to pull the boat from the house to the ramp - once. Pulled it fine (only a couple of miles) but when my wife backed it in the Jeep didn't want to stop - just skid. She said that was the last time. BTW - it was a SeaPro 2100 CC.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't plan on putting it in the water by yourself. I pulled my 17ft Dargel Skout with an 02 TJ and couldnt go over 55, it pushed me through stop signs, and the boat just about drug me in the water several times. If you put it in by yourself, set the parking brake put it in gear and shut it off. They are definately not made for towing, but make backing a trailer really easy.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I have a 95 wrangler and I wouldn't even consider towing a boat that size with it. I towed my 2500 lb pontoon with a 2006 Nissan Quest w/towing package and that was too much for my liking. I have a 2012 Ram 1500 I use for towing, now. I'm sure you could tow a short distance with the wrangler, but it is just not safe and wouldn't be courteous to other families on the road. If you had to stop abruptly for whatever reason, you're going to have problems keeping everything straight.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Generally speaking, Jeep brakes suck... Power is fine for the most part, but unless you have trailer brakes it is not recommended. 

The Grand Cherokee has a little better braking system and is rated commensurately.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Jeep Liberty, and it is rated for 5000 Lbs., the same Jeep in Europe is rated for 7500 Lbs.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Is that because they offer the diesel in Europe - did you happen to notice the engine type?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I once pulled my 17" bass boat with my Jeep CJ5 and it almost turned over when I cut a curve. It also almost slid into the water at the boat ramp. The short body makes it too dangerous for me to tow a boat, so I replaced it with a truck.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

ReelWork said:


> Is that because they offer the diesel in Europe - did you happen to notice the engine type?


Same engine, mine is a diesel also. The Gasoline model is also rated at 5000 Lbs. is the US.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

txbigred said:


> I have a Jeep Liberty, and it is rated for 5000 Lbs., the same Jeep in Europe is rated for 7500 Lbs.


TJ's and Liberties are two totally different animals. The swb cj, yj and tj's aren't rated for more than 2000.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

The good, it is a great summer time ride. The bad it is one of the worst tow vehicles on the road. Other than short trips in town with a small jon boat or utility trailer I would never do it again.


----------



## Dargel Skout (May 11, 2013)

Put the jeep in four wheel drive while backing it in and it will stop all of that sliding backwards!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

I pulled my 18ft Boatright with my Jeep Scrambler when my truck was in the shop. Pulled fine but 4x4 was a must when at the boat ramp..... IMO I would not do it again for safety reasons......


----------

